# Relais für Tipp Links/Aus/Rechts



## Farinin (3 November 2006)

Hallo, ich suche ein Relais für eine Torsteuerung welches über einen Taster gesteuert wird. Das Tor soll Links-, Stop und Rechtslauf realisieren.
Hat jemand einen Hersteller parat?


----------

